# Bose rx vs selenium/e gel



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 14, 2013)

What is the main difference between the bose rx from the vet and the selenium/vitamin E gel that I can buy at Jeffers? I hear alot of people give bose to their herd and to newborns, and I am in a difficient area. I didn't care for the large animal vet when he visited last month, and I don't think he'd give it to me.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 14, 2013)

Well here is my guess---
First, the concentration of the selenium/E in the Bo-Se is likely higher than the gel.  Second, because the gel has to go through the digestive system, it isn't as quick to be taken into the system and might not transfer as well if that makes sense.  That said, if your vet is a butt, then get the gel---I have used it once with a kid who was a tad weak legged and she was fine.  We are not in a deficient area however, actually a bit the ideal.  if you provide your goat with a good mineral, and use the gel, you should be okay.  Don't overdo it either though because toxicity is a risk too and there is a fine line between the two.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 14, 2013)

i have used both with success here.. I have a hard time getting bose rx from the vets around here   so  i have to do alot of creative thinking 
so far so good!


----------



## Ann114 (Feb 15, 2013)

I've used the gel exclusively. Same issue with vets not wanting to prescribe unless they come out for an expensive farm call to be sure that I actually have goats and that they need it. 

It's easy to administer as some of them just suck it out of the tube. For others, I hide it in some bread. It's also easy on newborns as I'd not want to give an injection to a kid who was just born.


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll start this by saying that I do have the script BoSe.  I use it infrequently and with discretion.  Personally, I would recommend the gel over this product if you are unfamiliar with the consequences of overdosing with the injectable.

While I've not used the gel, I'm going to assume that a moderate and safe level of BoSe is in the gel and it would be hard to over dose your goat, while still giving the animal a therapeutic dose that wouldn't cause health issues and still benefit the goat.  With the injectable,  it's very easy to administer a toxic level dose to an animal which is irreversible. 

Unless the animal is extremely deficient, and that would encompass a multitude of additional issues, the gel would suffice and serve you well.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 15, 2013)

I use the gel. I think you really have to keep up on it and give it monthly though. I got 4 bucklings recently and 2 were really weak and weak legged. I gave the newborn dose and then gave another dose to them a week later. Worked great! Babies are now healthy and strong! The only thing is I didn't see immidiate improvement.  Injections aren't a big deal for me.. They all got bovi-sera injections also, I just dont have an Rx for bose yet.  The babies sure did HATE the taste of the gel though. Injections might have been easier. I have a couple older ones that will suck it outta the tube. It smells like sweet oranges(like tang) to me but it says butterscotch flavored..


----------

